# In Depth: The New Audi A6 allroad quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The very first generation of the allroad quattro proved to be a great success for Audi. Based on the A6 Avant, it has been the big Audi for any road and season since the year 2000. Now its successor is about to be launched. The new A6 allroad quattro is even more spacious, luxurious, striking and versatile. And the allroad is true to its name: it offers even more performance and dynamic handling – both on-road and off-road.
* Full Story *


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: In Depth: The New Audi A6 allroad quattro ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

